# PC Spanner.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

This is a wild shot in the dark but i dont spose anyone who attended the C&S detailing day has found that they have 2 spanners?

It would appear that between me and Adrian we have now lost one 

Any help in finding it would be greatly appreciated! 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

if you buy a 15mm one out of halfords its thin enough to fit. i lost mine in the first week :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That will be the last resort 

Im hoping that someone may have picked up one and realised


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Panic not Big Cahuna - remember I have *2* PC's so hey presto a spare spanner. Will dig it out for Wednesday night - don't let me forget!! :thumb:


----------

